# bathroom, electrical, plumbing in 1 week



## jeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

More pics of progress


----------



## jeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

and more


----------



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

wow! that's looks great!

I like the mix of the smaller tile strip on the walls - nice touch.

and the angle tile on the floor looks great too - amazing how you got the width of the room to work out perfectly.



is that backerboard covered with redguard?


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Seriously.... 1 week? Beautiful job.... I envy your work ethic!!


----------



## jeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah this was 1 week but as you can see I am still not 100% I also had friends and family stop by now and then since I was working till midnight every night. The key was help at the right time. I had a couple family member come over on the day I was slinging drywall and CBB. 

Yeah that is redguard on the walls. I was a bit leary of it but I called up building products tech and talked with them and said it works great with wonderboard so I gave it try on some scrap CBB and that stuff is not coming off. I even scratched it with a screw driver and still never broke the coating. 

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

jeeper said:


> My reward for the project was in the old ceiling insulation which happen to be cotton fell around 30 1940's baseball cards.. yipee
> 
> Let me know if I need to elaborate more
> 
> Enjoy


Yes - What cards ?? :laughing:

Nice job, mine took longer


----------



## jeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks , I really didn't have a choice wife said get'r done I'll be back in a week or else. I'll post a pic of the cards after the weekend I know one is Red Rolfe detroit tigers and another is Bill Wilson i think sox.


----------



## jeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

lessons learned and tips


-make several scrap test boards of left over tile thinset and grout so that you can test your ideas and skills out on. You might find that the grout use chose doesn't look the way you want it and better to find out on a test board than the real deal. You can also test grout sealing and removing etc.


-If you don't like something change it while you are doing it don't wait. A few things that I didn't like that I have to live with.


-take your time when cutting tile. Make all cuts very precise. I happen to cut just a little to much around the shower valve and didn't realize how close the escutcheon is to the frame-in piece.


-get a new saw blade if you start to chip the tiles or if you are borrowing saw from someone. At the end the blade started chipping the tiles and didn't realize why until I read somewhere on the forum.


-clean all thinset from tiles when you install the tiles all edges/ extra etc, I cannot count the number of tiles that I had to clean before grouting and then even after grouting I could see just a little when sealing the grout.  


-do not let the haze set for longer than is prescribed for grouting -this happened when I was working late till midnight thought I would wake up with enough time and didn't and had to goto work.-use 50/50 vinegar and water will remove haze days later


-If you are going to keep the tub tarp it off really well and put a piece of cardboard or something in the bottom to absorb any mishaps


-roto-zip is nice but take your time.. It sucks trying to patch a botched rotozip job with joint compound and tape.


-be precise on the measurements for for all openings. This I cannot stress it just makes life so much easier.  


-If you are not 20amp don't use 12/2 trying to stuff 3 wires in a 2 gange with pigtails is not my idea of fun they don't flex as easy as 14/2


-don't put the toilet in when finishing drywall unless you have to big big pain to finish in small bathroom


-use the right grout sealer.. I had lots of scrap tile and pieces of cbb that I tiled with leftover thinest every tile section so I had scrap areas to test grouting and sealing. I tested out the grout sealers at home depot.. waste of money and found that aqua mix sealers choice to be the best for me.  


-don't use the little bottle grout sealer thing with bristles from HD it is pretty much useless. If the bristles where anything else than plastic sticks it probably would have worked better. I decided on using small foam brush.


-listen to poeple on this site and go overboard. I cannot count the number of friends and family that came over and said that all I need is green board in shower and tile over that no need for poly sheet or red guard or anything.


-I have to thank all of you on this forum, With out the wisdom this project would not have happened. I researched it all for quite a few months before the attack and gathered everything that I needed with all your information. Thanks again everyone


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow.. many of the same lessons learned from my project, although it appears you planned for them well!


----------



## jeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually I wish I planned more and the using the scrap pieces of tile on scrap CBB just happened by mistake. I was sick of throwing out thinset because I was working so slow that I just started sticking it to the scrap boards with the scrap tile. I didn't realize what I was doing until it came time to grout that i realized that can practice on the scrap pieces and worked the same for the sealer. I was just messing around sticking scrap tile to the board who would have thought it would have helped me. The rest where all mistakes I made. rotozip +noobie= big holes even when folowing the outside box. You guys paved the way to help out with avoiding alot of mistakes that I 100% would have made. Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

so this red gard product is a sealer that you apply to the greenboard or cbb before applying the tile glue (or thin set)? I just found this forum, and the info here is unbelievable!!


----------



## jeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup you buy it at the big box stores which makes it convenient.. just be careful on what you apply it too. I know for sure that it works great on Wonderboard CBB almost impossible to get off , but if you apply it to I think durock and others you could run into problems such as not sticking well.


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply. But in reallity, what are the chances that water seeps through the grout, and then through the wallbord/greenboard/cbb?

Id say that if the water has gotten through, its probably time to replace the tiles, and board behind it? Im probably missing something. I am a newbie....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Last 2 bathrooms I tore apart the wallboard was moldy & falling apart
So for me it's 100% chance :laughing:
You usually can't tell when water might be getting thru


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

better safe than sorry I guess. I suppose, when in rome, get it done right!!


----------

